
Ask HN: Using Containers for Local Compilation - emeraldd
Are there any team&#x2F;projects out there that are regularly using docker containers or similar in lieu of natively installed compilers&#x2F;build stacks?<p>This questions is specifically not focused at CI&#x2F;CD pipelines but what developers are using for day to day build tasks when working locally. If so what stacks are they working with?
======
vladaionescu
Hi there, we have developed Earthly
([https://github.com/earthly/earthly](https://github.com/earthly/earthly))
exactly for this use case. We hear about this use case quite often, but is a
bit cumbersome with Makefile+Dockerfile.

